# LP Installation



## Marshal Chris (Nov 1, 2017)

Our office has conducted an inspection at a facility for a temporary installation of LP.  The company has installed six 1,000 gallon tanks for heating and other things in the building under construction.  In looking at table 6104.3, we couldn't truly determine whether the table quantities was an aggregate total or a per container amount.  

Does anyone have some insight?


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2017)

Will look at the book

That is a little bit of lpg


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 1, 2017)

In reference to 2012 IFC; the far right column is for each container, not total capacity (see Section 601.4.4).


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2017)

Chris which edition ifc are you under??


There is in the 2015

It says 2000 gallon aggregate not to exceed 2000.  6104.2


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2017)

Read footnote d it says aggregate

So looks like they need fifty feet to Building public way property lines


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2017)

Otherwise would have to see what NFPA 58 says

More than likely the same


----------



## Marshal Chris (Nov 1, 2017)

I don't believe this is a "consumer" sight.  I consider a consumer site where they sell LP.  This is a building under construction.  So I read footnote d and 6104.2 but don't believe these apply.  In fact, it appears as such that the aggregate amount only applies at consumer sites.


----------



## Marshal Chris (Nov 1, 2017)

Francis Vineyard said:


> In reference to 2012 IFC; the far right column is for each container, not total capacity (see Section 601.4.4).
> 
> View attachment 2677



for some reason, I can't view the picture.


----------



## Marshal Chris (Nov 1, 2017)

Sorry forgot code year, this is 2012 Virginia Fire Code, based off the 2012 IFC with virginia changes.


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2017)

Marshal Chris said:


> for some reason, I can't view the picture.




You got the Sawhorse blockage, prescription

Become a sawhorse


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2017)

QUOTE="Marshal Chris, post: 173969, member: 116"]for some reason, I can't view the picture.[/QUOTE]

Did you see this::


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Nov 3, 2017)

Are the containers manifolded together or does each container have an individual 2 stage pressure regulator that feeds into the building? If it's manifolded, footnote "d" in Table 6104.3 (2015 IFC) dictates a 50 foot separation distance from the regulated exposures. And this is a _consumer site_.


----------



## steveray (Nov 3, 2017)

I assume the definition of "consumer" is used on site, vs. a filling or distribution center......?


----------

